# GT vs Jack crevalle



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Have never had the opportunity to chase GTs, but like many others, I have seen countless videos. Don’t get me wrong it looks sick, but seems like your paying big bucks to basically chase a jack crevalle in a different location. Any one care to share there experience if they’ve gone after them? What makes them different, or more the same?


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I think for a lot of folks, GTs are a tick on their bucket list. Personally, I'd rather go after rooster fish if I was going to travel--just a much cooler looking fish. I have never caught a GT, but from what I've seen, they do appear to be about on par with JCs.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Show me a 160lb JC.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

topnative2 said:


> Show me a 160lb JC.


The quest to catch a 160lb GT is probly the driver. I do wonder what the average size/weight being caught is tho.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

topnative2 said:


> Show me a 160lb JC.


while that is the IGFA record, the vast majority I’ve seen being caught (especially on the long rod) don’t sniff triple digits. Maybe it’s just what I’ve seen, but a lot of GTs are very similar to the size of JC you can catch nearshore, etc.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just like any other fish we chase, it is the chase


The giant trevally is the largest member of the genus Caranx, and the fifth-largest member of the family Carangidae (exceeded by the yellowtail amberjack, greater amberjack, leerfish and rainbow runner), with a recorded maximum length of 170 cm and a weight of 80 kg. Specimens this size are very rare, with the species only occasionally seen at lengths greater than 80 cm. It appears the Hawaiian Islands contain the largest fish, where individuals over 100 lbs are common. Elsewhere in the world, only three individuals over 100 lbs have been reported to the IGFA.


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

I think a lot of it probably has to do with the destinations most people go to catch them. Sounds a lot nicer to say you’re going to the Seychelles to chase GT’s than S. Florida to catch some jacks lol. All about marketing! And yes, I might be jealous that I’ll never be able to afford a trip to the Seychelles but thank god I live in S. Florida and can catch some jacks lol.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

In the US, I maintain that if jacks were a little more discerning in what they'll eat they'd be far more popular as a sport fish. Personally, I love catching jacks, especially when I can catch them on poppers. Their eats are violent, then run like hell (love that Tibor drag singing), and fight super hard.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> In the US, I maintain that if jacks were a little more discerning in what they'll eat they'd be far more popular as a sport fish. Personally, I love catching jacks, especially when I can catch them on poppers. Their eats are violent, then run like hell (love that Tibor drag singing), and fight super hard.


I don't mind catching jacks when that's what I'm prepared/fishing for. But they will pretty much ruin your day while trout fishing lol.. 

It probly doesn't need to be said, but I'm sure a lot of the allure is visiting more exotic locations and catching exotic fish. I wouldn't turn down the opportunity to catch a GT that's for sure. I've had some exotic trips, and wish I'd taken a more fishing focused path sometimes, but reef diving/exploring often wins out for me on those trips.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

TravHale said:


> I don't mind catching jacks when that's what I'm prepared/fishing for. But they will pretty much ruin your day while trout fishing lol..
> 
> It probly doesn't need to be said, but I'm sure a lot of the allure is visiting more exotic locations and catching exotic fish. I wouldn't turn down the opportunity to catch a GT that's for sure. I've had some exotic trips, and wish I'd taken a more fishing focused path sometimes, but reef diving/exploring often wins out for me on those trips.


Who are u kidding! It is all about the bikinis and the tikibars!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Kinda feels like you guys are comparing a coyote to a timberwolf?


----------



## Russ Ford (Jan 19, 2019)

I can actually weigh in here! I've been on three Seychelles trips (Alphonse, Cosmo), have caught a number of GTs on flies, and have run into jacks on the Texas coast a few times. I've hooked and landed enough of both species to have an opinion.

Both are awesome fish - the way they eat, the way they fight...jacks are easily the most underappreciated gamefish in Texas as far as I'm concerned. They're beautiful fish. The yellow and green colors on them are really cool.

Sure GT's get bigger, but as someone else pointed out, big specimens aren't common. The popping guys who fish Musandam and the reefs in southern Oman don't break 55 kg all that often and the ones over 60 kg are true dinosaurs. For fly anglers, the magic 1m mark is usually the gold standard, and most GT's that size are probably in the 30 kg class. I've never weighed a jack but some of the ones that have come over the gunwale of the skiff I'd estimate are topping out around 15 kg. Most GT's you put a fly in front of are in that same 15-20 kg range, so while the top end GTs dwarf jacks, they are pretty close on average.

The real attraction of GT's isn't the what - it's the where and the how. They inhabit a lot of wild, remote places where you can watch the whole thing come together. You can find them on foot mostly, and they're pretty reliably located. They show up at weird times and are simply spectacular when they do. The way you fish them is far more like hunting (and I'd even say bowhunting) than it is fishing. I know the gulf coast fisheries sometimes provide visual fishing for jacks too.

Yes it's big bucks - but the experiences I've had fishing them will go down as some of the highlights of my fishing life. The operations that guide at most of these places are also world class and provide a top notch experience all around. I've scratched the itch for a while and have some more exploring to do before returning, but the Indian Ocean and those big bad geets hold a special place in my book.

Story time: On my first trip there in 2015, we found a big pod of bait one afternoon. There were no fish around, but the tide was about to get right and we decided to set up a post on a small sand spit with one angler at either end. After staying watch for an hour, a nice 93 cm fish cruised in and I made a good long shot and got him to eat. In the commotion that fish caused, we spotted other fish moving around the outside of the pod. We released that fish and not 10 minutes later a pair of big silver shapes came between the spit and the bait. I made a decent cast, hooked up, and my buddy got me to lift the rod so he could throw a backhand shot at the second fish. The fly landed, he stripped fast while walking back, and all hell broke loose. My fish ended up at 98 cm and his was 107 cm. A one of a kind experience for us and something we'll always remember together. GT's get under your skin...


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice work Russ!
That Blue Planet footage of them eating the birds is insane!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

From what I've seen watching a ton of YouTube videos, GTs will get up into pretty shallow water which makes for a very spectacular eat and long runs. At least where I fish in Texas, we mainly catch Jacks in places where we would fish for Tarpon. Deep water holes in the bays, jetties, etc. That's cool and all, because you're at least properly geared up for them. If JCs would hunt reliably in "redfish-skinny water", it would be a hell of a fishery. That's not to say I've never seen them shallow, I have...but it's always been when they've run a big school of mullet up against a shoreline in a deeper bay and it's always a late summer chance encounter. Nothing you could reliably pattern.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I love catching jacks. In fact if given the choice of throwing top water to double digit jacks or keeper reds, I would take the jacks everytime. I'll throw bonito into that same pile. Big strong, fast fish that eat top water sign me up. 

I've not caught GTs but there were some big jacks that used to hang out at Sailfish Marina that would have gone well over a meter. Probably not the weight of the GT but still.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

What about Amberjacks? Anyone caught one on a fly? They hit the GT mark. The Texas record is 68" and 133 lbs. World record is 163 lbs.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I've caught some big AJs. I'll dig up a picture. The water was deeper than where I've caught big jacks but it was a fantastic fight.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

GTs are jacks on steroids. And yes I have caught them both. GTs are pound for pound meaner, the eats are insane. But best of all you catch them wading on gorgeous flats.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

A great, pretty low traveled spot for GTs is eastern Indonesia, Papua to be exact, and even further east into western Papa New Guinea. There is an outfitter Rock Expeditions running trips over there in an area called Kanton Atoll. 

I dove this area back in 2009 - was in Indonesia for about 3 weeks and spent one week diving Raja Ampat - nobody was running GT trips at that time, though I did take an 8 wt and 10 wt rod for other species. I caught bonefish directly in front of my bungalow.

But on GTs - on dives they were all over. Cruising just beneath the surface onto points where the current converged. Absolutely amazing - I would look up at them and think I have to come back and target them here. 

Here is their IG: Login • Instagram








Rock Expeditions - Giant Trevally, Dogtooth & Papuan Black Bass Sportfishing


Expedition guiding company specializing in Giant Trevally, Fly-Fishing, Papuan Black Bass (Niugini) and remote provisioning for all saltwater sportfishing pursuits in Papua New Guinea (PNG) and Kiribati.



rockexpeditions.com


----------



## BrokenRecord (Feb 21, 2021)

GTs eating birds. Carangids are hard to beat as sportfish. Jacks aren't as glamorous as GTs but I've spent many summers chasing them on light tackle. Would love to do the same for GTs.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've wanted to catch a GT on fly. Probably the easiest place to get is Hawaii. But the GTs there aren't that big. I also want to catch an Amber Jack in fly. Much more doable here on the east cost


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I hate Jack Creavelle, not really, but what a pain in the *ss to reel in. Rooster fish are along the same lines. A.J., ditto. No idea about GT, haven’t traveled there. I like fights that are resolved in some sort of reasonable timescale. Jumps and theatrics trump power and runs, but it’s all just a matter of taste.


----------



## Bonefish Tamer (Mar 5, 2021)

I was in Hope, LA a few years back fishing for Reds and had my first encounter with Mr Jack Crevalle. It turns out that a lot of rain had come down the Mighty Miss. that summer and the water was warmer than it would be normally in October. Therefore, the Jacks were still around. The next day, my guide and I were lucky enough to find both Reds and Jacks busting bait.....just like on the fishing shows.....right place, right time. Anyway, I opted for the Jacks until my arm could not take it anymore. One of my new favorite fish for sure. I will go out on a limb and share a picture If I may while we are on the subject.....too bad my fly was open...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I was poling a long sandy flat here on the TX coast where big jacks come up often from the jetties. I saw a huge push way up on the flat and thought "wow, that is a big ass red" but then saw a massive forked tail pop up.

It was a pretty good sized jack crashing bait and smashing them into the sand, then inverting to eat, just like a tailing permit. The thing was moving like it had chugged a 40 oz red bull and did a ton of a crank. It was doing this so erratically it was doing summersaults. It was unreal - we got a cast off to it and it chased the fly, but then turned and darted. They like very fast, long strips. Go two handed if you can.

Jack or GT, both are bruisers to catch. I like to get people on jacks to get them one, then get it out of the way to go chase reds. The eats from jacks are fun as hell - the fight, not so much.

And I've caught a pretty big one on an 8 wt and a trout reel. That was a battle. And I've had another destroy a reel and a 10 wt rod.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

(_Caranx ignobilis) Giant Trevally, (Caranx hippos) Jack creavelle, is this a fish **** sapiens vs. **** _Neanderthalensis?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> especially when I can catch them on poppers


One of my early experiences in Florida (70's ) was with me drifting the incoming on Clearwater pass.
Made a cast where the bait was busting with a popper. Two strips and a hook up which after a second or so came unglued. My rod is bent (none of that bowing to the king stuff  ) and the popper comes loose and due to how much pressure/rod bend it's literally skipping across the surface.
Following right behind it is another jack just below the surface making his own wake. Nailed it just before it could come to a stop. Like jacks and their relatives but prefer the jumpers and the jack family ...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Bonefish Tamer said:


> opted for the Jacks until my arm could not take it anymore.


SOB's don't like to give up do they...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When I was younger (much younger.. ) we used to fish big jacks (20 to 40lbs) on foot off the seawall in downtown Palm Beach at dawn in winter on a high tide... It was a hoot on plug or fly gear - and that included running up and down the seawall to get to where they were teaching mullet to swim straight up a concrete seawall...

That said, I've never fished for GT's - but one of my customers has, using flies I made for him... Imagine wading a gorgeous bonefish flat in the Sechelles when you see GT's racing up onto the flat to terrorize all the fish in the shallow - then racing off the flat (and off of the drop off. An angler with a heavy fly rod might just be under-gunned when the GT's are up to 60lbs... I've always thought of GT's as super jacks... This seven inch long Tarpon Snake was one of the patterns he scored with a few years ago...


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

BrokenRecord said:


> GTs eating birds. Carangids are hard to beat as sportfish. Jacks aren't as glamorous as GTs but I've spent many summers chasing them on light tackle. Would love to do the same for GTs.


Wow.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Psh, LMB eat birds too. Where’s all their hype?


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

dbrady784 said:


> Psh, LMB eat birds too. Where’s all their hype?


Yeah, yeah... but they don't match speed then get airborne like the GTs eating the sea squab.


----------



## Bonefish Tamer (Mar 5, 2021)

mro said:


> SOB's don't like to give up do they...


No, they are just like a Permit using that body for leverage.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

As much as I'd like to catch an amberjack on the fly, that fight would be brutal since they are typically in deep water and would sound, then turn that body sideways. To train for it, I guess I could go to the lake, attach a bathtub to the end of my fly line, throw it overboard, and then try reeling it up.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

How many jacks are caught sight fishing? Isn’t that the difference?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

karstopo said:


> I hate Jack Creavelle, not really, but what a pain in the *ss to reel in. Rooster fish are along the same lines. A.J., ditto. No idea about GT, haven’t traveled there. I like fights that are resolved in some sort of reasonable timescale. Jumps and theatrics trump power and runs, but it’s all just a matter of taste.


totally agree with this. You must also hate big tarpon then...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

brokeoff said:


> How many jacks are caught sight fishing?


Lots. I don't recall ever catching one any other way.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> How many jacks are caught sight fishing? Isn’t that the difference?


a ton. Crashing bait on sea wall, cruising flats, and in large schools going down the ICW. Guess it’s all relative to where you live. Extremely common in FL.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brokeoff said:


> How many jacks are caught sight fishing? Isn’t that the difference?


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

We were in the calm Texas surf looking for schools of redfish and trout when we came across a school of jacks crushing bait on the surface. Could have followed the jacks around all day, but this mid-sized one on the size 4 Borski slider was enough for me. My buddy saved this fish and the one he got on a baitcasting rig spoon for shark bait. Jack creavelle do run off a lot of line in a hurry, but then you have to get all that line back with a very unwilling participant and that’s the end of the fun for me.

Any Jack creavelle I’ve connected with fly gear has been sighted except for dinks in the surf, but mostly I refrain from casting to them.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years ago near Careysfort (Key Largo) in winter there were wrecks in 100 feet and deeper that had so many big amberjacks on them that a paper recorder would show them from the wreck - all the way up to the surface... Of course this was long before amberjacks became a commercial species (now the average size is much much smaller everywhere here in Florida...). At any rate there were so many that they would actually attack schools of ballyhoo at the surface in more than a hundred feet of water when the conditions were right... I was just learning to fly fish back then so they were never on my radar but guys in my fishing club back then would target them with heavy plug casting or spinning gear using surface poppers (we called them "chuggers" and they were turned out of cedar by the resident lure maker Bob White..). A forty pound amberjack on plug casting or heavy spinning gear is a horse of a fish to land... This was mid seventies - and down in Key West back then there were guides who knew where to find monster amberjacks (some of them nearly 100lbs) on relatively shallow wrecks where you could tease them up to the surface before tossing a lure or fly at them... 

I don't know where the old Met tournament records are - or if they still exist, but back then there were monster ambers and crevalles needed to win in whatever tackle category you were entering....


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes the difference is the sight casting in clear shallow water usually to a single or pair or three cruising in shallow water. Same as casting to schools of bull redfish at the surface in deep water vs casting to reds in clear, shallow water. Like Whipray mentioned, big single crevalle jacks will cruise shallow clear flats at great speed almost anywhere there are clear flats as soon as the water temp is up. You cannot pole to the shallow fish, you just have to wait for them to come to you. All of the inlet passes with shallow sandy areas can be good, but big solitary jacks can show almost anywhere later in the year. Seeing a big fish coming at you from a distance in shallow water is a much different experience than casting to schooling, feeding mass of predators.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Can someone link to some footage of this happening.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> Can someone link to some footage of this happening.


 In regards to what? LMB eating birds? GT eating birds? JC in shallow water?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

dbrady784 said:


> In regards to what? LMB eating birds? GT eating birds? JC in shallow water?


Sight fishing jacks. I associate them with surface feeds but not sight fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brokeoff said:


> Can someone link to some footage of this happening.


I’m usually too busy fishing to film jacks and I don’t have a film crew but it happens. There are a few areas around here on the middle coast where you can stake out and wait for them to come down the edge. It’s fun on days when you want to mix it up but after one I’m ready to move to poling for other fish.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Jacks were the first fish that I sight casted in the surf about 25 years ago now. I still load up and make those runs when the surf is right. Nothing eats like that down here. I kick myself occasionally that I wasn’t fly fishing then as I’m still hunting a sight-fished surf Jack on the fly.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't have video of large single jacks herding mullet, but it is on my mind. Usually see a few every year. Last year a client was on the bow with a 5wt when a big crevalle crashed mullet onto a small island less than thirty feet away. We had seen the fish zig zag towards us with maybe ten seconds to switch to a 10wt. Client declined.
You have to be lucky and very quick. I have cast at a few but could not get the fly in front. 
The more consistent and common method is look for big schools of jacks with gulls over them. Usually closer to Gulf inlets or off the beach. Large boats with trolling motors are better for chasing these schools.
Large jacks can be tailed fairly quickly in less than ten feet or so of water by keeping the boat or skiff over the fish during the fight, using the boat to keep the fish swimming until you can grab them.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Sight fishing jacks in Florida is commonplace. Starting in early spring and running all the way through late fall on the east coast, when fishing up in rivers like the loxahatchee or saint lucie it is a daily occurrence to see big fish cruising on the surface in the early morning. Usually you see the wake of a fish from a long way off.

If I see one headed in my general direction I'll throw out a cast long before they get to me and then try to do an intercept course where my lure or fly is running away from them when they get to it. The anticipation for this is brutal. Half the time they just ignore it. Sometimes they spook when they see it. Sometimes they see it and bum rush my offering so fast I feel like I'm being assaulted. And every once in a while it's a shark.

I target snook almost exclusively and sometimes go after tarpon. Jacks are more of a by catch when I'm doing this, but when I see one coming that I know is a jack, or if I see them busting up a school of bait I will always make a cast.

They are enough fun local to me that I never had the desire to travel halfway around the world to go after a gt.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Along the coast of the 'glades (we spend a lot of time on the coast from Cape Sable up to Lostman's... in summer) in warm weather occasionally big sharks, really big some of them, will cruise slowly up the coast, mostly northbound... You won't see the classic fin at the surface but on days with light wind you can see the wake coming your way. I make a point of prepping my angler to look for what's behind the animal. Big sharks will frequently have followers when they're up in relatively shallow waters - sometimes big redfish (particularly in early fall) - other days one or two big jacks. I tell my anglers to lay their cast (fly or lures) across the shark's back then wait to start it in motion until the shark has cleared. The fun part after the hookup (if you get bit..) is when the shark turns around and comes after what you've hooked... 

Most of the sharks we see doing this in summer are bulls or lemons, some of them very big specimens... 

Just nothing like the 'glades...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn’t read every post, but one thing that strikes me is how beautiful GTs are. Here’s a painting my daughter made for a forum buddy in honor of his GT.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I’ve been to Seychelles 3x and fished plenty for jacks in Florida/tx/La. 

Definitely a big part of it is the experience but not a doubt in my mind that pound for pound GTs are faster, meaner, and more explosive. The first big one I hooked (and lost) ate a fly in knee deep water 30 ft away and it was one of the most exhilarating fishing experiences of my life. Jacks are also awesome to target, wish we could sight fish singles more reliably in tx but GTs are the real deal.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I love my 15 dolla Jacks


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing all your fishing stories. Now need one of you Einstein out there to tell me how to sell a GT trip to the Mrs. A tiny atoll instead of Rome, I need a plan.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Jacks are hard to beat for their widespread availability. Chasing them on foot at the islands is my favorite way to do it, although it’s a very low odds proposition. When you get it right and one of those water wolves chases it to your feet and smashes it in clear water, not much compares to that level of excitement. Schooled up fish waking on the surface is a hoot too, but a lot more painful if they have access to deep water. Maybe one day my career as a Levi Garrett ambassador will take me to some far reaching sandspit where I can chase Gt’s on foot.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Ben Sheppard said:


> Thanks for sharing all your fishing stories. Now need one of you Einstein out there to tell me how to sell a GT trip to the Mrs. A tiny atoll instead of Rome, I need a plan.


Buy a ticket and watch the Fly Fishing Film Tour, one of the giveaway prizes is a trip for 2 to the Seychelles


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

My wife never begrudged my fishing trips.
Probably because the only time I ever commented on her credit card use was the once a year when I payed them all off.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

mro said:


> My wife never begrudged my fishing trips.
> Probably because the only time I ever commented on her credit card use was the once a year when I payed them all off.


my ex was always glad to have me gone.


----------



## plisser (Sep 8, 2020)

Russ Ford said:


> I can actually weigh in here! I've been on three Seychelles trips (Alphonse, Cosmo), have caught a number of GTs on flies, and have run into jacks on the Texas coast a few times. I've hooked and landed enough of both species to have an opinion.
> 
> Both are awesome fish - the way they eat, the way they fight...jacks are easily the most underappreciated gamefish in Texas as far as I'm concerned. They're beautiful fish. The yellow and green colors on them are really cool.
> 
> ...





coconutgroves said:


> A great, pretty low traveled spot for GTs is eastern Indonesia, Papua to be exact, and even further east into western Papa New Guinea. There is an outfitter Rock Expeditions running trips over there in an area called Kanton Atoll.
> 
> I dove this area back in 2009 - was in Indonesia for about 3 weeks and spent one week diving Raja Ampat - nobody was running GT trips at that time, though I did take an 8 wt and 10 wt rod for other species. I caught bonefish directly in front of my bungalow.
> 
> ...


I follow him on IG too. GTROCK. His posts are insane!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 169705
> 
> 
> View attachment 169707
> ...


Hell of a fish Caleb! I caught one smaller than that on my 8 wt and it broke the rod.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

The day before Zeta hit us


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Capt.Ron said:


> The day before Zeta hit us


Oh my gosh


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Clear water sightcasting at its best. If you chase them on light gear yeah they are a handful. Bring your 12wt and hone your tarpon season fish fighting techniques. 

I definitely would like to go and chase GT’s.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Lots. I don't recall ever catching one any other way.


All of mine (on fly) have been sight casting...

My favorites are the smaller ones on the 6wt (Sage ONE + Freestone).


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks Redchaser!


----------

